# Does anyone offer Xen servers anymore?



## Conky (Jul 24, 2014)

I used to see more Xen servers in the past but I have not seen any Xen offers in a while. Why is this? Has KVM taken over? I'm looking for a new VPS for some testing and I want to make it a Xen one because I already have a lot of OpenVZ and KVM VPSes.


----------



## Mun (Jul 24, 2014)

https://www.linode.com/


----------



## Amitz (Jul 24, 2014)

http://xenpower.com


----------



## kcaj (Jul 24, 2014)

Linode use Xen.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 24, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Linode use Xen.


Haha and that's what @Mun linked to 

Inception Hosting does Xen, and Anthony's a great guy!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2014)

Linode is great. I don't think I've used any of the others, but keep the suggestions coming as I'll put them on a list in case I ever need a xen server in the future as well.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 24, 2014)

Don't let this segment of the market fool you -- Xen is undoubtedly the overall market leader since almost all the biggest providers (including the biggest, Amazon; plus Rackspace, Linode, etc.) use it. And there are a few great Xen providers here, like XenPower (and parent Prometeus), Inception Hosting, and drServer's multiple brands.


----------



## qps (Jul 24, 2014)

We offer Xen VPS in both Atlanta and Las Vegas.  Xen is a great virtualization platform.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 24, 2014)

> Don't let this segment of the market fool you


+1

some of my favorite Xen powered providers (based on their reliability):

UltraVPS.eu (aka ProviderService, Germany)

CloudVPS (their VPS line is Xen, but the OpenStack line is KVM, Netherlands)

VPS.us (Netherlands)

VPS.co.za (South Africa)

Prometeus (Italy, USA, India)

ServaRica (Canada, Montreal/Cologix DC)

HostVirtual (16 locations worldwide)

When I virtualize a server for my company's internal use I  only use  Xen (or OracleVM which is Xen based).

edited because I forgot one: NFOservers VPS's use Xen HVM (and dedicated not shared cores)


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 24, 2014)

Xen is definitely the "underdog" in the low end segment, KVM being more prominent, but at the enterprise level Xen shows up a lot more.


----------



## vampireJ (Jul 25, 2014)

KVM is the new preferred virtualization in Linux. Had KVM existed before the big dogs decided what to use- KVM may have been the most popular now.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 25, 2014)

How secure is Xen to the end user? Can the provider enter my system without the root password? I know they can mount disk images.


----------



## peetscott (Jul 25, 2014)

dr.server I think ?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2014)

peetscott said:


> dr.server I think ?


Been seeing this name a lot recently. May have to check them out myself.


----------



## peetscott (Jul 25, 2014)

@MannDude he also runs several product lines ... http://byteshack.net/


----------



## RLT (Jul 25, 2014)

I noticed on let that drserver showed xen servers in one of his ads.


----------



## willie (Jul 26, 2014)

Inceptionhosting has them.  EC2 also runs on Xen, I think.


----------



## drserver (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,

We are doing XEN only Hosting.

New addition to our XEN family is *dirtcheap.ninja* range which you can test *for free*.

Use code *ninja.tester* for 30 days free basic IPv6 ninja. Number of codes are limited to 500 so hurry up

Thank you all for mentioning us.


----------



## datarealm (Jul 28, 2014)

our low end vps started as 100% xen but we've switched over to kvm for the most part in that segment (particularly as things got annoying when centos dropped official xen support).

our cloud stuff still runs on xenserver, but that product category is a little pricier than the low-end vps segment


----------

